Ask HN: In what areas/ways will robots/AI replace humans in upcoming 50 years? - symbolepro
======
anoncoward111
in 50 years, I better be able to say, "Robot, 3d print a few copies of
yourself, 3d print an oven, a table, some chairs, some organic ingredients,
and cook me a pizza"

in parallel, and all FLOSS.

